# Ccustomize the cloth part of the dashboard ????



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does someone had the idea to remove parts of the dashboard and doors covered with cloth to install the leather of our choice. it would be really nice to customize this interior part of the car.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

I plan on starting my interior this week and i will take pics and try to do a nice detailed write-up for everyone.


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the help

I'll wait to see if dificil to detach the part of the car.
This is the first modification I will do on my new 2012 chevi cruze blue lt. I found it a little unusual that they use cloth to cover these parts. It remains for me to find the perfect color and material. Probably gray or blue leather with carbon trim. Its going to be awesome


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

My fear is that part of the passenger side because the air bag?? I dare not touch the doors for now, I do not know if it's clipped, and how I can remove all this.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I would, but I would be doing it in suede. I am not touching it till I am ready to reupholster my seats. I would be switching to the suede middle on the seats too, with like a leatherette over rest. True leather is rarely found because of cost. Leatherette is a great alternative which is what most manufacturers use for "leather" interiors. I use to work in an upholstery shop, so I have my own industrial mechanized sewing machine.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

Front Door Panel Removal:


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

Rear Door Panel Removal:


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

Instrument Panel Trim removal:


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

Preliminary Procedure For Right Trim Removal - Compartment Removal


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

Upper Glove Box Removal:


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

Preliminary Procedure For Right Trim Removal - Cluster Removal


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

backyardcustoms said:


> Front Door Panel Removal:


 
hummm, I think the part in the door will give me a little trouble.:eek7:

Thank for the pictures.:rock: I'm sure its going to help many.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

np always willing to help out, pm if u need any other diagrams or have any questions. i can get just about any info on the car. i work at the dealership and have access to alot of gm data and also have alldata.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

You da man Backyard!! Thanks for all the dash info.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

backyard, do you have directions on how to take apart the side view mirror? I was trying to remove the insides of the shell like the motor and bracket.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> backyard, do you have directions on how to take apart the side view mirror? I was trying to remove the insides of the shell like the motor and bracket.


 

Give this a try:


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> You da man Backyard!! Thanks for all the dash info.


 
Anytime:welcome:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me. I actually got to exactly that point but was looking to see how to take everything out to where the the sideview mirror is just a shell. I'm trying to see if an aftermarket led housing would fit on my car


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I actually got to exactly that point but was looking to see how to take everything out to where the the sideview mirror is just a shell. I'm trying to see if an aftermarket led housing would fit on my car


Mirror mounted side markers?


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just go and bring parts in the professional upholsterer.
like this, I am sure that the work will be beyond reproach.
The inner parts are much easier to remove than I thought

I'll post some pictures of the result later ..


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here are some of the work done. I still have a piece to cover the right of the steering wheel and two rear doors

before and after pictures...


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Impressive!*

That looks REALLY nice!



jail916 said:


> Here are some of the work done. I still have a piece to cover the right of the steering wheel and two rear doors
> 
> before and after pictures...


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

Jail
Is that leather or vinyl. Was this a DIY project or was it done professionally? Looks great.

Tre'


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's leatherette. I detached all the parts myself. the installation of vinyl on the parts was made by a pro ($ 50 for a job guarantee it's cheap). I have not seen the process, but he told me that it had been a challenge because the leatherette was not really flexible.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Does it effect the airbag that would come out of the passenger side dash?

Looks reallllly nice though...i might do something like this to match my leather seats


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Part has not been modified. The leatherette was only installed on the surface. So I do not think it makes a difference. But after seeing how it is originally installed, I wonder how the air bag can make its way, it's really tight.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

the only way to test that would be to set off the airbag...

do it Die Hard style, with a garbage can to the front bumper  lol

In all seriousness though that would be quite an expensive test :|


----------



## ArsenalMan (Jan 1, 2012)

jail916 said:


> It's leatherette. I detached all the parts myself. the installation of vinyl on the parts was made by a pro ($ 50 for a job guarantee it's cheap). I have not seen the process, but he told me that it had been a challenge because the leatherette was not really flexible.


What is the process called? Or what type of professional should I look for in my area? I just got a new cruze and the only thing I don't like is the mesh clashing with the leather seats. I believe I can handle removing the parts (with help from this thread!) but I was confused on how to actually install the vinyl.


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

the important thing is to find a good upholsterer. In my case, he glued the leatherette on the pieces so that they perfectly fits the shape. He told me it was a great challenge but the result is impeccable and guaranteed.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jail916 said:


> the important thing is to find a good upholsterer. In my case, he glued the leatherette on the pieces so that they perfectly fits the shape. He told me it was a great challenge but the result is impeccable and guaranteed.


They usually fit it around and use glue or staples/nails, depending on the backing, the location in the car, and the upholsterer. Sometimes they'll use both and then remove the staples/nails once the glue dries and can hold the shape.


----------



## bubba808 (Feb 27, 2012)

That looks great! I'd be happy to swap my LT panels with someone who has the grey LS panels. I think the LS color looks better than the black LT material.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

bubba808 said:


> That looks great! I'd be happy to swap my LT panels with someone who has the grey LS panels. I think the LS color looks better than the black LT material.


I agree. I have an LS with the grey panels and my fiance has an LT with the black material. The black material looks like crap and traps any dust. We have a dog and the black material in the LT is like a magnet for dog hair.


----------



## hirschdalecruze (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey jail916 , Thanks for the great write up , I have one ? for you . Once you have the door panels off how are the piece's you have to cover held on to the door panel's and on the dash piece's , how did you get the chrome ring off for the a/c vent and get the leather behind that ring, Thanks


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

any updates ?


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah good questions, I was wondering that myself.


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry for the delay,

In fact, it is very easy. When you remove the two panels of the dashboard, (you have to pull them toward you) vents remain in the panel. Once you remove the panels you will have access to the clips that hold the vents. The ring is part of the vent.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, that makes sense, but what about the door panels? Once you get the door panel off, what holds the material part onto the panel? Is there clips there, or melted plastic or something else?


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

You will encounter two things: 50% of the clip made ​​of plastic melted and 50% are screws. the important thing is to remove plastic suficient while keeping the clip intact. I opt for the dremel with a bit like this one ... to do the job.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

backyardcustoms said:


> Preliminary Procedure For Right Trim Removal - Cluster Removal


how do u remove these pieces, i looked in my car and am having issues finding the best way to release it without breaking anything


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> how do u remove these pieces, i looked in my car and am having issues finding the best way to release it without breaking anything


the cover of the center cluster is head in my tabs, just gently ppry up on it, using constant pressure, once that pops off its 4 hex bolts to get the rest off


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Chinese sites also sell Carbon Fiber looking, Wood Grain Look, and colored pieces of the dash for fairly cheap.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe the airbags are in the side bolsters of the seats and upper pillars not the door. I don't think what he did will have any affect at all. Dave


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

What about the air bag in front of the passenger. I would love to do these mods but not at the risk of my children or other folks that might sometime need those air bags. If it does not affect the air bags, I'll be doing this asap.


----------



## DaddySS (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks very much for the diagrams - really appreciate it!


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the writeup, I will do the same thing with my car (I also have Jet Black), but I'll be using Blue Plasti Dip, but just to be sure, they all come out with pressure? No having to release clips in certain parts like the Silver Trim in the Center Console? And if the part of the doors also come out, I don't want to paint the leather or the handle blue lol.


----------



## Camaroguy (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello, my daugthers 2011 LTZ, the center milage read out is blank? Shows current milage on car just not the speed she is currently doing, easy fix?


----------

